# Tiny black worms



## Guest (Mar 26, 2004)

I just found tiny little black worms in a brom in my tink tank. They are in the very center and come up from the bud at the bottom. They are about this long :arrow: ---- and probably as wide as well. I am sucking them out with a turkey baster as they come up. Besides just completely grossing me out:
Does anyone have any idea what they are?
How did they get there? The tank has been set up for almost a month and I have not seen anything in this or my other tanks.
How to get rid of them?
And most importantly, will they hurt my frogs?
Thanks in advance.
Rhonda


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2004)

Probably wont hurt the frogs most internal parasites cannot live outside the body. Unless they are attaching to the frogs externall. The frogs would probably just eat them if you left them. Id just keep sucking them up tough to get rid of worms.


----------

